# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  AnyDVD HD 6.6.2.9 Beta incl. Patcher by Wolf57

## Verbatim

AnyDVD & AnyDVD HD 6.6.2.9 Beta incl. Patcher by Wolf57

Download: AnyDVD HD 6.6.2.9 Beta


Verbatim - :)

----------


## Sanchezzzgold

У на один диск вот такую фигню пишет: "Запрос на обновление отвергнут, пожалуйста, проверьте свою лицензию и свяжитесь с тех-поддержкой SlySoft!
Ошибка обработки Blu-ray диска!"
Хотя с другим диском всё нормально!
Это двухдисковое издание!
Вин 7

----------

